# 97 hardbody 4x4 normal temp guage reading



## dafaceman (Apr 26, 2010)

Was wondering if anyone with a hardbody with the 2.4 in it can tell me what their temp guage runs at, normally after warming up. Halfway, 1/4 way. etc on the factory guage. 
I just bought a 97, and it never gets that warm. I had a 94 some years ago, and thought it tended to run about half way on the guage. This one only gets maybe 1/5 or 1/6th in the "normal" lines. 
I am suspecting either a stuck thermo, or more likely no thermostat at all.

Thanks guys


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

My 91 2.4 runs at half. It is a good idea to change the fluids, on a new to you truck, all tho that does sound like a t-stat gone bad. Are you getting any heat?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

normally they run just less then half way.

check t-stat (as u said) and check for sticky fan clutch..


----------



## dafaceman (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks, thats kinda what I figured that it wasnt getting totally up to temp ever. 
I am thinking that the previous owner just took a stuck thermostat out and never bothered to replace it. Seems like that was the kinda of repairs he did. It wouldnt suprize me, the check engine light bulb had been removed from the cluster, I guess so he didnt see the check engine light. 
Replaced the bulb, read the code, and that turned out to be a stuck plunger in the evap canister purge valve. Took the valve off, sprayed a little pb blaster in it, and it loosened right up and works now, and now dosent throw codes. I live in the northern tier of the country, and de-icer I suspect had worked its way into the plunger and "froze" it there. Same thing happened to my 97 200sx I have. 

thermostats are cheap, planned on changing and flushing coolant today, so might at well change the thermostat too.

Thanks, will post results if it fixes it later today/tonight.


----------



## dafaceman (Apr 26, 2010)

Stuck wide open thermostat. Replaced and running on the guage now just a little over 3/8 in the normal area, almost 1/2. Where I remember it should be.

Little note if anyone reading is changing their thermo, do your self a favor and unbolt the power steering pump in you have one, the belt to that, and the alternator belt. I also, after setting the pump still connected to the side, removed the pump bracket, so I had full access to the front and could see the thermostat bolts and it makes it SO much easier 

Thanks for the replies on where your guys temp runs.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Glad you got it figured out...and thanks for the update!


----------



## mice (Aug 5, 2010)

This is a wonder full idea guys . so thank you very much.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey there defaceman. Tell me a little more about this stuck plunger in the evap canister. Is it tough to do? Whereabouts do I find the valve you mentioned?


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

mine runs almost 3/4 of the way but i live in the MT.s


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Ooops, forgot to add my temp. gauge reading. 

Tooling down the highway at about 105 km/hr, it's @ exactly half way. Usually, it's at that mark or maybe slightly below half.

Haven't noticed what it runs @ when the air is on full blast.

In other news...my check engine light went off today. Go figure. Gotta' love these trucks...they actually fix themselves! lol!


----------

